# A Couple of Kodak Special Six-20 questions.



## Jonas C (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a question for the collectors of old Kodak folders.  I recently purchased a Special Six-20 on eBay.  It has a Compur-Rapid shutter and a Kodak Anastigmat f/4.5 lens.  According to Jim and Joan McKeowns Collectors Guide to Kodak Cameras the combination should be an Anastigmat Special f/4.5 lens with the Compur-Rapid shutter.  Also it is marked F. Deckel  Munchen shutter and not the standard Kodak markings.  I have included a picture.









  So I have two questions:
  1)Is this a mutt?  An incorrect lens and shutter on the body.
  2)The markings on the lens include No.000 is this possibly the serial number of the lens or more likely the size of the shutter?

  Thanks in advance for any help or ideas.


----------

